# New billet box?



## Spongebob (2/4/18)

Is this the newest billet box at one tenth the price?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=857675&share_fid=4111&share_type=t

Artery-Pal-kit

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (2/4/18)

Oops


https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Artery-PAL-Kit.html

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/4/18)

@Spongebob, this device has been around for a while already. Seems to not be liked much due to various reasons. There is a tread on it here somewhere. Called "BB knockoff... something". Can not seem to find it now.

Regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/4/18)

I'm not a billet box expert but this device is different in several ways. Internal battery only 1200 mah. Recommended coil runs at only around 25w. No adjustable wattage etc.
Having said that it is probably ok as a stealth, or back up device. Only $33 at Fasttech.
I don't think that it is aimed at being a billet box replacement or competitor.


----------



## acorn (2/4/18)

This one seems a lot closer to the BB:
http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...abilized-wood-1-x-18650-5ml.html#.WsHrfBnRY0M






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

